

Ask HN: Where is "Big Data" on the Hype cycle? - genofon

See the Hype cycle: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Hype_cycle
======
angersock
I don't know--you tell me.

[https://twitter.com/BigDataBorat](https://twitter.com/BigDataBorat)

~~~
genofon
My rule of thumbs is that we are at the peak when big networks invite
"Experts" to talk about"the new revolution".. Unfortunately i don't turn the
TV on anymore

